# parachoques, paragolpes, defensas



## bailarín

Hola, foreros:

¿Cuál es lo más común en sus países respectivos?: parachoques, paragolpes, defensas.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

Hola Bailarín!

En México, usamos "defensa" en singular "La defensa delantera del carro" (Sí estamos hablando de autos, ¿verdad?)

Saludos!


----------



## HeyLord!

En Ecuador usamos: parachoques


----------



## bailarín

Vikinga-Guadalupana said:


> Hola Bailarín!
> 
> En México, usamos "defensa" en singular "La defensa delantera del carro" (Sí estamos hablando de autos, ¿verdad?)
> 
> Saludos!



Hola, VG.  Hace mucho que no se cruzan nuestros caminos.  Sip, en contexto de los autos.  Entonces, ¿cómo se dice "la defensa" en la parte trasera?



HeyLord! said:


> En Ecuador usamos: parachoques



¡Gracias, HeyLord!


----------



## Mate

Hola:

En la Argentina la palabra "parachoques" no se suele usar. 

Defensas llevan las cuatro por cuatro, como en esta foto. Por lo general no vienen de fábrica sino que se instalan luego de comprado el vehículo.

La palabra más común es "paragolpes". 

Esto es algo que para los golpes en serio.
Esto otro no para ningún golpe. En el mejor de los casos lo amortigua. Tiene como función realzar las líneas del auto.

Saludos


----------



## bailarín

Hola, Mate.

Gracias por tu aporte (y las fotos) como siempre.  Muy interesante lo de "defensas" y la diferencia entre la Argentina y México.  Sí, aquí también, normalmente no vienen de fa´brica las defensas en los autos.  ¡Guau!  La segunda foto es un paragolpes muy serio. Jaja.


----------



## Mr. P Mosh

En México decimos defensas (en singular si te refieres sólo a la delantera o trasera).

En cuanto a la primer foto que aportó Mateamargo, aquí en Monterrey se les dice "tumbaburros", más no sé si ese nombre sea de uso extendido en toda la República Mexicana.


----------



## oa2169

En Colombia se dice de muchas maneras: parachoques delantero y trasero, defensas delantera y trasera, *bomper* delantero y trasero.

A propósito de bomper, no sé si así se escriba o si es palabra en español o ..........., en fin.


----------



## bailarín

"Bomper" a mí me suena algo como un calco del inglés.  ¿Se usa en México también?


----------



## Anemoah

En España se dice de las 3 formas, aunque tal vez "parachoques" sea más usada.

Lo que dice oa2169 creo que es "bumper".


----------



## oa2169

Anemoah said:


> Lo que dice oa2169 creo que es "bumper".


 
Si, gracias. Encontré que en Colombia se dice "bomper" (con "o")
Bomper viene del inglés "bumper" que traduce parachoques.


----------



## chics

En Cataluña (España) usamoa "parachoques". No conocía las otras dos palabras.


----------



## Neretva

Si se trata de un deportivo, también lo llamamos "spoiler".


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile “parachoques”.
Lo de “paragolpes” alguuuuuuna vez lo he escuchado, pero la verdad es que no se usa.
Acá todas las defensas, fierros, malacates, ganchos, protecciones, etc, que no vengan de fábrica están estrictamente prohibidos por ley.
Les aviso a los extranjeros que con un vehículo en esas condiciones van camino a una grave infracción de tránsito, y además que los carabineros no aceptan coimas.
El parachoques debe deformarse con un impacto. Su función es absorber el golpe, no matar a los ocupantes del otro vehículo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Mateamargo said:


> Hola:
> 
> En la Argentina la palabra "parachoques" no se suele usar.
> 
> Defensas llevan las cuatro por cuatro, como en esta foto. Por lo general no vienen de fábrica sino que se instalan luego de comprado el vehículo.
> 
> La palabra más común es "paragolpes".
> 
> Esto es algo que para los golpes en serio.
> Esto otro no para ningún golpe. En el mejor de los casos lo amortigua. Tiene como función realzar las líneas del auto.
> 
> Saludos



¿El primer esto es para parar golpes o choques o para darlos?
Creo que para llevar eso en un automóvil que no sea militar hace falta licencia de armas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

chics said:


> En Cataluña (España) usamoa "parachoques". No conocía las otras dos palabras.



En toda España. En algunos atestados por accidentes he leído 'defensa' o 'defensas', pero rara o ninguna vez lo he oído.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por aquí, paragolpes o parachoques.

Un "spoiler" es esto:

http://www.tuningarea.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/spoiler_tuning.jpg

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿El primer esto es para parar golpes o choques o para darlos?
> Creo que para llevar eso en un automóvil que no sea militar hace falta licencia de armas.


Sabias palabras.
Yo más que “defensas” las llamaría “armas de ataque”.
Y lo curioso es que algunas personas no entienden que son tan peligrosas para las personas del vehículo que las porta como para del que recibe el impacto.
Si un parachoques no se deforma, la inercia que se genera sobre los cuerpos al interior del vehículo en una colisión suele ser mortal.
La misma función cumplen las barreras de contención en las carreteras: deben deformarse, para eso están.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Janis Joplin

Mr. P Mosh said:


> En México decimos defensas (en singular si te refieres sólo a la delantera o trasera).
> 
> En cuanto a la primer foto que aportó Mateamargo, aquí en Monterrey se les dice "tumbaburros", más no sé si ese nombre sea de uso extendido en toda la República Mexicana.




Por acá también se llaman *tumbaburros*.

Las partes que mencionan que van en las puertas para evitar que se dañe la carrocería les llamamos *molduras*.


----------



## romarsan

Vampiro said:


> Sabias palabras.
> Yo más que “defensas” las llamaría “armas de ataque”.
> Y lo curioso es que algunas personas no entienden que son tan peligrosas para las personas del vehículo que las porta como para del que recibe el impacto.
> Si un parachoques no se deforma, la inercia que se genera sobre los cuerpos al interior del vehículo en una colisión suele ser mortal.
> La misma función cumplen las barreras de contención en las carreteras: deben deformarse, para eso están.
> Saludos.
> _



Gracias querido Vampiro, es reconfortante saber que, en lugar de un coche de chicha y nabo como yo pensaba, lo que tengo es un coche muuuuuy seguro. 

Es "groma".


----------



## Neretva

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Por aquí, paragolpes o parachoques.
> 
> Un "spoiler" es esto:
> 
> http://www.tuningarea.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/spoiler_tuning.jpg
> 
> Saludos


 

Si buscas imágenes, no te quedes sólo con la primera
Y también esto:
Spoiler parachoques delantero para BMW E91 Serie 
http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=http://www.espirituracing.com/images/spoiler%2520parachoques%2520delantero%2520mattig%2520bmw%2520e90%2520serie%25203.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.espirituracing.com/index.php%3Fmanufacturers_id%3D44%26osCsid%3Dmizngjnahm&usg=__ZFZ9MbwOBBII9ZCrrUoyCSaQx10=&h=532&w=800&sz=26&hl=es&start=17&sig2=60GbznxNy2EDLh0-vMdLTw&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=Fo4vboIvK-CRLM:&tbnh=95&tbnw=143&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dspoiler%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DG%26rlz%3D1T4GFRE_esES377ES378%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=BkLsS9i2H4bm-Qbmgo25BA


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Neretva said:


> Si buscas imágenes, no te quedes sólo con la primera
> Y también esto:
> Spoiler parachoques delantero para BMW E91 Serie



Esto parace ser un spoiler integrado en el parachoques. O una conjunto spoiler y parachoques. No confirma que el parachoques se llame spoiler.


----------



## Neretva

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Esto parace ser un spoiler integrado en el parachoques. O una conjunto spoiler y parachoques. No confirma que el parachoques se llame spoiler.


 

Sea integrado o no, también se le llama así cuando está en la parte delantera. Tu link nos lleva  SÓLO a una foto de un spoiler trasero, también llamado alerón trasero. Quiero dejar claro que se puede llamar spoiler tanto al trasero como al delantero. Lo de llamar al parachoques spoiler depende mucho de ambiente donde se use. Es muy raro que un amante del tuning diga paracoches, suele decir spoiler, aunque no sea exacatamento lo mismo.


----------



## Anemoah

Como aficionado al tuning me doy por aludido. Se le dice alerón o faldón  a las piezas que sobresalen de la carrocería original, normalmente para  estilizar la figura y/o hacerla más o menos aerodinámica. Spoiler se  utiliza sobre todo para las piezas traseras (más pequeñas) que se colocan en la parte  alta del coche.
Si lo que se modifica es el parachoques completo (en vez de añadirle piezas nuevas a uno original) se le llama de la misma manera, faldón, alerón o parachoques (_paraca _en la jerga).


----------



## Vampiro

Me parece que estamos confundiendo las peras con las manzanas.
Parachoques y spoiler no son lo mismo, ni parecido, ni similar.  Y un “entendido”, si entiende, no debería confundir los términos.
El parachoques ya está dicho para qué sirve.  Un spoiler tiene que ver con la aerodinámica del vehículo.
Pero este no es un foro para dar clases de mecánica.
_


----------



## Neretva

Anemoah said:


> Como aficionado al tuning me doy por aludido. Se le dice alerón o faldón a las piezas que sobresalen de la carrocería original, normalmente para estilizar la figura y/o hacerla más o menos aerodinámica. Spoiler se utiliza sobre todo para las piezas traseras (más pequeñas) que se colocan en la parte alta del coche.
> Si lo que se modifica es el parachoques completo (en vez de añadirle piezas nuevas a uno original) se le llama de la misma manera, faldón, alerón o parachoques (_paraca _en la jerga).


 

Pues por aquí se usa tanto faldón(parte delantera) como spoiler, como siempre depende de las zonas y de las generaciones.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Neretva said:


> Pues por aquí se usa tanto faldón(parte delantera) como spoiler, como siempre depende de las zonas y de las generaciones.



Anda, y yo que creía que un spoiler era un aguafiestas. Ahora resulta que un coche lleva un faldón como si fuera un bebé para bautizar que puede ser o no ser un spoiler según el tuning pero no un parachoques que viene integrado en la carrocería y lo que se añada a mayores lo convierte en un tanque - o eso me pareció ver en un link.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Neretva said:


> Pues por aquí se usa tanto faldón(parte delantera) como spoiler, como siempre depende de las zonas y de las generaciones.



Ya decía yo que esos me recordaban a los faldones de los caballos de rejoneadores, por acá les llamamos spoilers a falta de otra palabra.  Sin embargo a los spoilers que van sobre la cajuela (maletero) les llamamos alerones.


----------



## Anemoah

Vampiro said:


> ...
> Parachoques y spoiler no son lo mismo, ni parecido, ni similar.  Y un “entendido”, si entiende, no debería confundir los términos.




Me autocito diciendo que _"Spoiler se utiliza sobre todo para las piezas traseras (más pequeñas)  que se colocan en la parte alta del coche."
_No era mi intención mezclar los términos, pensé que me había expresado bien. 
Perdón por los errores.


----------



## Vampiro

Anemoah said:


> Me autocito diciendo que _"Spoiler se utiliza sobre todo para las piezas traseras (más pequeñas) que se colocan en la parte alta del coche."_
> No era mi intención mezclar los términos, pensé que me había expresado bien.
> Perdón por los errores.


Me refería a la discusión que se generó antes de tu intervención, en la que se trataba de aclarar si spoiler y parachoque eran lo mismo.
Creo que lo que dijiste fue bastante claro, al menos para mi.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Anemoah

Perdón entonces por citarte sin motivo, pensé que te referías a mi jeje
... yo y mis delirios


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

bailarín said:


> Hola, VG. Hace mucho que no se cruzan nuestros caminos. Sip, en contexto de los autos. Entonces, ¿cómo se dice "la defensa" en la parte trasera?


Si, eso de no escribir es malo *wink*

Lamento el malentendido, yo estaba dando el ejemplo porque tu pregunta decia "defensas", y es defensa (delantera O trasera). Si por alguna razón necesitas habalr de ambas, entonces si usas defensas (Pinté las defensas de colores).

En México ya vienen de fábrica (en los carros) y los tumbaburros se los pone el usuario. No tengo idea si son legales o no.

Saludos!


----------



## bailarín

Muchas gracias a todos por pasar tanto tiempo en esto.  Se lo agradezco a todos ustedes.  Y hablando de "pinté las defensas de colores", ahora me voy a pintar de colores (creo que eso es una locución mexicana que quiere decir que me voy).


----------

